# Merry Christmas from Mickey and Penny



## Bevvie (May 16, 2008)

These are my Ragdoll babies, Mickey and Penny, wishing their Grandma Linn and Grandpa Robert for Christmas. Thought I'd share because they came out so cute.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Bevvie (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Kimm!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, Linn has produced some stunning kits.

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Bevvie (May 16, 2008)

Thanks mylissyk, they amaze me everyday just how beautiful they are, they take my breath away!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What gorgeous cats!


----------



## Bevvie (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Jackson'sMom!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those blue eyes are amazing. Great shots of them.


----------



## Bevvie (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Oaklys Dad, they remind me of marbels!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Those are two gorgeous kitties.!
Years ago I would not have had a cat...now we have two very spoiled ones living with us... they kinda grew on me I guess!


----------



## Bevvie (May 16, 2008)

Thanks AlanK, yip that's what cats do best, they grow on you and then draw you into their feline ways!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

They have the most amazing eyes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

They're GORGEOUS


----------

